# How Long will the Directv Tivo boxes last?



## EricD14 (Jan 19, 2006)

We are switching to Directv in our house, which was fine with me a few months ago as I am a huge tivo fan and wanted HD on my dvr. when I found out they stopped using tivo as a dvr, I was very upset. I have had TiVo for over 4 years and after using regular DVRs at friends, I could never be without it. I called today and asked if I were to purchase a Directv hd tivo box from ebay or online, could I use that when they installed our new service. They said yes...I then asked how long the TiVo boxes would be supported for and the man from Directv told me they will not discontinue the use of Directv Tivo boxes. Is this true. Should I spend the money on ebay for the Directv HD TiVo or just let it go and live with Directv's dvr?


----------



## Tracy RainH2o (Nov 18, 2005)

Your problem will be that the Directv HD Tivos will not support the new MPEG4 encoded HD local channels. It will work with the MPEG2 and off-air HD signals. If the new local HD channels are not a priority for you, you can get a great deal on the HD Tivo.

It is rumored that DTV will upgrade you for cheap when everything goes MPEG4 but personally, I am not holding my breath.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

It's been a few years since the Ultimate TV DVRs were discontinued, but DirecTV still supports them with guide data updates. It's quite likely that the DirecTV/Tivo DVRs will be supported for at least several years, so don't worry. And there are still retailers that stock the Tivo-based DirecTV DVRs. Check some of the advertisers here, like Value Electronics, Solid Signal and Weaknees.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Check these dealers ....
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=282640


----------



## EricD14 (Jan 19, 2006)

Tracy RainH2o said:


> Your problem will be that the Directv HD Tivos will not support the new MPEG4 encoded HD local channels. It will work with the MPEG2 and off-air HD signals.


Can someone please explain this a bit more for me...I don't understand all of this


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

DirecTV is converting their HD signals from the current "compression" technology MPEG-2 to a newer one MPEG-4. The HR10-250 TiVos can only understand items in the MPEG-2 format. Thus when the conversion is complete (in a few years), you won't be able to get any HD content from DirecTV (you will still be able to get it via your antenna).

Also all the NEW HD content in the form of the true LOCALS in HD will be via the MPEG-4. The current theory is that any new HD channels from DirecTV will also be in HD.

So in a nutshell. In about 2 years or so (based on recent reports that DirecTV is going to try to convert the HD much faster then original expected), your HR10-250 will only be able to Access HD stations that you can recieve via an antenna.

(Note: You still will be able to access all the OTHER DirecTV networks, just not the HD ones)


----------



## EricD14 (Jan 19, 2006)

So basically I should just go with the Directv's DVR...I have a HDTV which I got in June and use tivo to recored everything cause I'm never home, basically I've never watched a full program in High Def. It seems a waste to not use my HDTV. I LOVE TiVo but I want a High Definition DVR so bad...what do you suggest...


----------



## Tracy RainH2o (Nov 18, 2005)

Truth be told, the off-air signals, aka OTA, are better quality that DTV is currently providing. 
Not sure that really helps your decision. Just wanted you to know.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Well.... It is a delema right now.

We don't have an official statement on what the "upgrade" costs will be, and who get's what... ect...

The "new" DirecTV DVR for HD (HR20) is not expected to mid year 2006.

But you are also starting to get to the end of the TV Seasons this year, so a lot of the original programming is running short.

But you have the Olympics in HD...

What city are you in? That will help.

In general... If you can get it from DirecTV and get it for the $399 price, and then some rebates, then you are not going to be that bad off and it would be worth it.

But if you can wait another 6 months, the "picture" should be much clearer.


----------



## EricD14 (Jan 19, 2006)

Well I live in Connecticut and the Directv HD DVR is available here. What would you do. Would you go with Directv's DVR or buy the Directv Tivo. Also if you went with Directv would you wait six months to buy it. What I could do is, when we get direct tv, just get the regular dvr...when the new one comes out I can convert to their new HD DVR (the R20).


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

You are asking the wrong guy for that one... I am an electronic junkie... I got the HR10-250 when it was $1,000 

And I usually get the latest and gratest the day it is available....

Probably in your situation... Go with a regular DVR first (so you can get used to the DVR aspect of things, and it is free right now)... And let the HD picture clarrify a bit.


----------



## Boxerbluedog (Aug 30, 2002)

I do not want to give up my HDTivo for the new Mpeg4 unless there is a big picture improvement. Anybody know if Mpeg4 improves the quality of the broadcast


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

I have MPEG-4 H20...
It is hard to compare at this point... as there is not a 100% comparison.

MPEG-4 WMAQ compared to OTA WMAQ-DT are nearly identical
same for the WFLD (fox), or WLS (ABC)

Comparing it to the MPEG-2 feeds from NY...
The MPEG-4 and OTA look better... to me.. they are a little more crisp and bright.
Audio is the same. We are not talking like B&W vs Color here... but they are better.

But then you are comparing network A to network B broadcast, and network B have it slightly "tweaked" a different way.


----------



## Tracy RainH2o (Nov 18, 2005)

Boxerbluedog said:


> I do not want to give up my HDTivo for the new Mpeg4 unless there is a big picture improvement. Anybody know if Mpeg4 improves the quality of the broadcast


In theory the MPEG4 signals should be sharper and have less compression artifacts. It would require someone to have both boxes and be able to subscribe to the national HD feeds, MPEG2, as well as the same local MPEG4 feed.

I do not have either. I am strictly OTA at this point. After DTV makes some official announcement, then maybe. Right now we decide what we want to see in HD, then Tivo any conflicting shows. Needless to say, there is a HUGE difference in SD DTV video quality and OTA.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

Tracy RainH2o said:


> In theory the MPEG4 signals should be sharper and have less compression artifacts...


"In theory" being the key phrase. If given appropriate bandwidth, it would even be true. But I'll bet that DirecTV uses MPEG-4 to deliver the same mediocre PQ that they deliver in MPEG-2, just in about 1/2 to 1/3 the bandwidth.


----------



## Mark W (Dec 6, 2001)

Eric, Some important things:

DirecTVs only current HD-DVR is the HDTivo. So if you want to record HD with them, it's your only option until supposedly mid-year when they come out with a non-Tivo HD DVR.

In Connecticut, you will not get network HD channels from DirecTV, (except NBC). You need an antenna to get the major networks in HD. If you subscribe to their HD package, you will get HDNET, HDNET Movies, Discovery HD, ESPN-HD, ESPN2-HD, Universal HD (Is it called something else now?) Am I missing one guys?

If you subscribe to HBO, you will get HBO-HD, and if you get Showtime, you will get Showtime HD.

One big issue for you is how well your antenna reception is. For most people in CT, it can be a very hit or miss situation. You need to be willing to work on it based on your location. If you are willing to wait until maybe mid-year, then their new HD-DVR might be here, and CT might get HD locals delivered over the satellite, and the new HD-DVR will be able to receive them, but the HDTivo will not. DirecTV has said that they will deliver HD locals to 36 TV markets by mid-year. Hartford is #28. That does not guarantee however that we will be in the first 36. We were definitely not in the first 36 markets for regular locals to be delivered years ago.

If you want to record HD now, are willing to work with an antenna, and can get what you think is a good deal on the HDTivo, then I say go for it. If not, wait for HD, or give one call to the cable company (ughhh).


----------



## Tracy RainH2o (Nov 18, 2005)

You can enter your address into the form at antennaweb.org to see what might be available in your area OTA. I say might because I receive more than what is listed for my address. I am on top of a pretty big hill.


----------



## EricD14 (Jan 19, 2006)

thanks for the info. I'm thinking I might wait for a while...maybe fore the tivo series 3... An Antena probebly would suck at my house in the boonies of ct  Anyway I'll try to live without recording in HD for a while and see what directv puts out in mid year. if it stinks or we don't get the local HD channels...I'll stick with my digital Cable and HD Box and wait for the Series 3 tivo. It looks like its going to be pretty cool...and expensive....


----------



## BeanCounter1 (Jan 4, 2005)

ebonovic said:


> Well.... It is a delema right now.
> 
> We don't have an official statement on what the "upgrade" costs will be, and who get's what... ect...
> 
> ...


Isn't this a moot point with Directv going to all leased equipment? Seems like you'd just lease a new MPEG-4 receiver when it's available instead of buying one.


----------



## SmackDaddy (Jul 27, 2001)

ebonovic said:


> I have MPEG-4 H20...
> It is hard to compare at this point... as there is not a 100% comparison.
> 
> MPEG-4 WMAQ compared to OTA WMAQ-DT are nearly identical
> ...


Earl, did I read your post right?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Tracy RainH2o said:


> . Needless to say, there is a HUGE difference in SD DTV video quality and OTA.


This is very true. I record most all my SD stuff OTA with bars and 6x the disk space because it's sooo good.


----------



## Tracy RainH2o (Nov 18, 2005)

newsposter said:


> This is very true. I record most all my SD stuff OTA with bars and 6x the disk space because it's sooo good.


Just curious. Can you record OTA with your SD Tivo?


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Tracy RainH2o said:


> Just curious. Can you record OTA with your SD Tivo?


No. SD DTiVo's don't have the ability to record OTA.
Only the HD DTiVo has the ability to record digital OTA.

(And of course all the non-DTiVo, standalone TiVos, have the ability to record analog SD OTA.)


----------



## Rych6896 (Nov 26, 2002)

I vibration tested my series 1 Phillips yesterday. I have a ceiling mounted TV in my basement which I rest the tivo on. It fell 8 feet and bounced around on the floor. 
It fired right back up...


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Tracy RainH2o said:


> Just curious. Can you record OTA with your SD Tivo?


never said i did. My equipment list shows the HD tivo and the OP said


> if I were to purchase a Directv hd tivo box from ebay or online


 so I was giving him my wholehearted endoresement of using the HDtivo to record even SD stuff OTA if he can


----------



## SecureTalk (Apr 8, 2002)

BeanCounter1 said:


> Isn't this a moot point with Directv going to all leased equipment? Seems like you'd just lease a new MPEG-4 receiver when it's available instead of buying one.


So those of us who own the HR10-250, will have to pay to lease a HR20-250 once they are available. The HR10-250 will be the only HD box someone can own?


----------



## Tracy RainH2o (Nov 18, 2005)

newsposter said:


> never said i did. My equipment list shows the HD tivo and the OP said so I was giving him my wholehearted endoresement of using the HDtivo to record even SD stuff OTA if he can


I see. I was just making sure that I wasn't missing something. I didn't think it was possible........but I wish it was.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

SecureTalk said:


> So those of us who own the HR10-250, will have to pay to lease a HR20-250 once they are available. The HR10-250 will be the only HD box someone can own?


c:\today = feb 21

c:\Pause thread

c:\March 1 = restart thread and we'll all know for sure

my conjecture is you can buy a mpeg4 box at a much higher price. 1/2 the people on this board will be saying 'told you so' and the other half will be quiet


----------



## Mr Squirrel (Aug 19, 2004)

I am a squirrel and I just bought a MPEN-4 (Multiple Processing of Enlarged Nuts - 4 at a time). I love it. Would highly recommend for any other squirrels.

Mr. Squirrel


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Mr Squirrel said:


> I am a squirrel and I just bought a MPEN-4 (Multiple Processing of Enlarged Nuts - 4 at a time). I love it. Would highly recommend for any other squirrels.
> 
> Mr. Squirrel


link?


----------



## xtra (Jul 27, 2004)

Dumb question from someone who misses alot here.

If I don't care about HD will I still be able to get locals with my SD DTV's when the Mpeg-4 standards happen?


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

DirecTV hasn't announced any plans to switch SD programming over the mpeg-4. At long as standard def is transmitted mpeg-2 your SD DTiVo should still be able to record them.

If at some point in the future DirecTV does switch SD programming to mpeg-4 your DTiVo wouldn't be able to handle that.


----------



## xtra (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks for clearing that up.


----------

